# How to remove?



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

How do I remove this Index of/ thing?
Its a test site http://whatever22.b4site.com/
I wanted to see what it would be like becuase my hoster will the same, how do I upload my site? And how can a create a site.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You must insert an index page to remove this. Cue the canned response.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

I did I uploaded a index.html but still went to the index of page. Where should I upload the file www public_htlm


----------



## Id10T_error (Sep 27, 2006)

The index.htm files go into your public_html folder.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you, but how do I get extra pages, scripts to work and images to show?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

public_html is the folder where the user is sent when they enter the url, all paths are based off that section.


----------



## Id10T_error (Sep 27, 2006)

You create the webpage locally, then upload the entire site to the public_html folder (I see that you already have a forum inthat folder so your part way there.

BTW, that is perhaps the ugliest html code I have seen (not the site design, but the soruce code written by your editor), what the heck did you use to create your page with? (let me guess, its a MS product) The program has written a ton of bad source code.

If you want to create a link to your forums you could view the page source (instead of desing view) then you dont write

```
http://whatever22.b4site.com/forums/
```
 on the page, you could create it like this

```
<a href="http://whatever22.b4site.com/forums/">Link to forums</a>
```
Notepad is far better than what your using, heck, even a WYSIWYG editor like NVU is better than what your using.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

So how do I get scripts to work like a email script and put it some where on the page?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just curious, did you just get a bunch of scripts, upload them to a server, and assume that a web page would be created?


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

No. I have scripts and I want to use them but how do I put them a page then upload the page and it to work.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

1. Your host needs to support scripting.
2. Upload the PHP/ASP files.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

I does and I have.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

How can I fix this, I have a web page and to get to it it must be like this mesite.com/pahe.html how can I get to it with out the htlm?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

If you rename it to index.html it will be accessible right from the domain. For example:

If you rename www.example.com/home.htm to index.html, then you can go to www.example.com and get that page.

Otherwise you could make it like www.mesite.com/pahe by creating a folder called pahe and then renaming the HTML file to index.html and putting it in that folder. That way when they go to www.mesite.com/pahe then they will get that page.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok so how do I get scripts to work like the contact one here http://www.bbc.co.uk/feedback/bbci_comment.shtml to work for me? I can get the right scripts but dont now how to install them onto a html?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You build a form, then point the form to the script. Really, take some HTML/PHP lessons. 

www.w3schools.com


----------



## Id10T_error (Sep 27, 2006)

Does your host (free I assume) allow Sendmail? If not they you cant use PHP to send mail scripts through them. Most free providers dont allow sendmail because spammers will use all the bandwidth.

If they do offer it, then you can do as Eriksrocks said, create a PHP form that sends the input data via mail, or an html form that submits to the php page that processes the results and sends the email.

Heres a sample form you can try, change the forms $to and $from values to your email address, save it as mailtest.php, upload to your server and then type in the url, if all goes good you will get an email, then you can use sendmail with php to send email forms. If nothing comes to your email, then you most likely cant use sendmail (or email forms) on your server.


```
<?php

$to = "[email protected]";
$subject = "Test Email";
$message = "Hello! This is a simple email message.";
$from = "[email protected]";
$headers = "From: $from";
mail($to,$subject,$message,$headers);
echo "Mail Sent.";

?>
```


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok. So HOW DO I intregat PHP scripts into html pages?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You don't. You use php pages. Use index.php instead of index.htm


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

ashmo_uk said:


> Ok. So HOW DO I intregat PHP scripts into html pages?


Create a file called .htaccess and stick this in it

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .html
```


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

To repeat what Ericsrocks said, go to www.w3schools.com and learn a bit. Anyone can throw scripts together. You must learn how to design a page with the scripts.


----------



## Id10T_error (Sep 27, 2006)

You "integrate" php pages into html using SSI (Server Side Includes) like this:

```
<?php include("path/to/phppage.php"); ?>
```
Obviously, the page that your calling "html" must be named .php and now I am assuming you know that the page cant have a .html extension for the SSI script to work (so index.htm must now be changed to index.php etc) Then path/to/phppage is the path and name of the php *script* pages your integrating into your "html" page.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Odds are that the script hes using already has an index page

however, read each scripts README(good name, eh?) file to find out how each works and what must be done to run them


----------



## Id10T_error (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry...didnt meant o step on toes, ased upon his question of how to *integrate* scripts I gave the best answer that I could, did yours help him?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

He seems to be assuming that if you upload a bunch of scripts, a site appear. We are trying to explain how to put scripts into a site.

You need to have a site created and designed first before you can add scripts to it.


----------



## Id10T_error (Sep 27, 2006)

Now I too am confused....
Isn't the test site in his first post a site? I think he now has scripts that he has either downloaded or had given to him/her and wants to know how to incorporate them into that test site. That is why I asked if your


Covert215 said:


> however, read each scripts README(good name, eh?) file to find out how each works and what must be done to run them


 solution worked or not? It seems the most logical help he has received yet, all scripts from free sites have at least that to let you know how to install or include them. I know, in a perfect world we think, then act, but some act while thinking. Cant we at least try to help them too?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

We haven't heard a response yet from him...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Basically, you can either make index.html into index.php and copy/paste the script code into the webpage, or you can build the website around the script file.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Id10T_error said:


> You "integrate" php pages into html using SSI (Server Side Includes) like this:
> 
> ```
> <?php include("path/to/phppage.php"); ?>
> ...


It will work fine as .html or any other extension, see post #20.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for you help I set up a site http://ultimate-hosting.org/


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That is a pretty nice looking site.

3 Complaints (nit-picking)
1. Watching the header load for each page is annoying (maybe just animated on the home page and static on others)
2. The border does not reach the bottom on the hosting page.
3. A few spelling errors here and there. 'Storage' is spelled wrong the hosting page

Also, you may want to wipe the SMF logo off the forum

Otherwise, a great looking site w/ great rates.


----------



## ashmo_uk (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks fixed the hosting page and the spellings.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

On the hosting page

TOS in purple is almost impossible to read.

'Included' is spelled wrong (regarding the domains)


----------

